# Deer Corn problems



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

I bought a whole pallet of whole corn (40 bags / 50lbs. ea.) for our lease in Houston County, from a feed store. I gave a buddy 10 bags to take up to the lease with him since he was headed up that way already, and put the rest in my garage. Well, he called me today and told me that of those 10 bags, 8 had weevils in them. I opened a bag in the garage and sure enough, it does too.
I called the feed store and told them about it, and the best they can do, according to the manager, is exchange the unopened bags of corn for new bags.
So, my problem is, for the 11 bags that are already opened, I'm screwed I guess, and as far as the other 29, I don't really trust that what they will give me in exchange will be clean, since they are all from the same supplier, and all stored in the same place just feet apart. What would yall do? Is there any way to get rid of the weevils in the corn I already have? Is there any way to tell you're getting clean corn before you buy it?:hairout::help::hairout:

I'm so angry with these people, I think my head might explode.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

pids will eat the weevils too... Really shouldn't be an issue other than the fact its poor business. Not gonna effect deer or pigs eatting the corn.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

capt.sandbar said:


> pids will eat the weevils too... Really shouldn't be an issue other than the fact its poor business. Not gonna effect deer or pigs eatting the corn.


I figured I could use it in my pig pipes, but I am not too sure that I want to put it in my 55gal. deer feeders. Would you put it in yours? (not being a smartazz, but really asking).


----------



## runningquarters (Apr 20, 2006)

In this weather weevils are going to hatch about 30 days after bagging. The eggs are in the grain. X2 on just feed it.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

if you go through your pallet in a month or two no problem.. sitting for several months then your corn would get turned to dust... just feed it out even in your feeders.. weevils aint gonna eat your feeder up


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> weevils aint gonna eat your feeder up


Well I figured that, but a full 55gal. feeder takes darn near 3-4 weeks to empty. You dont think that it'll just be throwin dust and weevil poop by then?


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Just old corn, no biggie, just real dusty.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

When the feeder goes off it will look like a west Texas dust storm but won't effect the deer eating it...or *****....or pigs....


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

Alrighty then, thanx for the info guys. I think I'll go ahead and use it, and just set the timer to throw more, and more often just to go through it a little quicker.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Had a problem with this at a local feed store earlier this year - we bought several bags with weevils in it and the corn just looked old. Brought it to their attention and said they had several complaints and have since switched to another packager.

As everyone mentioned the animals will eat it, but if you plan to store some for later in the season you might just end up with a bag full of dust.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I never buy corn that is in paper bags from feed stores.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

great white fisherman

Why would you not buy in paper bags. I understand that the eggs for the bugs is in the corn and not invading from the outside. But I am no expert just what i have been told. Lots of old dusty corn still out there from last year.

Charlie


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

grain weevils will cut a hole in a plastic sack same as a paper one.
to keep them out of stored grain there's a few ways...
spray stored sacks with Malathion about every week or two...
treat bulk grain monthly with phosgene tablets( needs to be done in an air-tight container because the tables release phosgene gas which is a poison gas like what was used in WW1) 
or just buy only enough bags to be used within a week or so.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

If you do decide to put it in a feeder, make sure the feeder has a funnel in the barrel and just throw about twice as much as usual and you should be fine. With out a funnel weevils can sure make a mess in the barrel with what sits in the corner. Deer hogs will still eat it weavils and all.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

BE EXTREMELY CAREFUL WHEN USING FUMIGANTS!!!!

MOST (IF NOT ALL) WILL REQUIRE A LICENSE FROM THE TEXAS DEPT. OF AGRICULTURE AND THE WHOLE PROCESS REQUIRES, NORMALLY, 5 DAYS (3 DAYS TO FUMIGATE, 2 DAYS TO AIR OUT, OR VICE VERSA).

3-4 YEARS AGO, A PERSON IN BRAZOS COUNTY USED A FUMIGANT TO GET RID OF WEEVILS IN A FEED BIN AND KILLED 27 HIGH-DOLLAR HORSES. THE CASE WAS INVESTIGATED BY THE TEXAS DEPT. OF AGRICULTURE AND THE FINE WAS VERY EXPENSIVE...

not trying to hijack this thread, but when using pesticides gets mentioned/recommended, things can become very, very complicated... this is because it is a violation of federal law to use any pesticide in a manner inconsistent with its label. likewise, it's also a violation of the law to "CAUSE" a pesticide to be used in a manner inconsistent with its label - ie, telling someone to use a pesticide on/in a target site for a target pest that ISN'T on the label, or at a label rate that ISN'T on the label.

i'm not trying to step on any toes on here, i just want everyone to remain safe!!!

rbt2


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

I have also quit using the corn in the paper bags from feed stores, I only get it in the plastic bags now from Walmart or Academy. I now have a lot less of a weevil problem.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Phosgene will snuff you.


----------



## havegunwilltravel (Sep 16, 2010)

Back in the day I ran a rather large bagging/silo operation- the problem with retailer's and I did Wally World's for awhile- they have no fumigation measure's in place- Phos-toxin and Methyl-bromide are very expensive to apply and it has to done by a licensed applicator. Big box store's are not going to jack with a loss line loser ( they sell at loss to get you in the store). Small-medium retailer's have to obligate tonnage to get a price break for deer corn (before season), they are only as good as their supplier and their fumigation practice's, and unfortunately most order's have been bagged for month's with no fumigation until one-two weeks prior to shipping. Then the problem is the retailer's. Bug's are part of being on the gulf coast- when you want a pallet buy 4 bag's open at top-then middle on three side's, open them- you can't go wrong. Sorry for the long drawn explanation.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> Phosgene will snuff you.


yep, and it snuffs bugs good, too. only availiable to lic. users.
for those who have a few sacks stacked in a shed, a 1% Malathion spray over said commodity every few weeks will keep crawlies at bay.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*bugs in corn*

Had a guy on my lease that wanted me to get some sevin dust for his feeder to cure his problem. Told him when i got back i did not see any when i got back did not think it was a good idea just send the corn thru the feeder the dust lets you know when the feeder runs Beau


----------

